# swimming at 2 months!??



## maple (Jul 22, 2010)

So I took Maple with me to my parents house this weekend, to visit relatives. They have a pool with a fence around it that they always keep locked because our neighbour's little kids often like to venture over. Anyway, the little bugger managed to dodge around me while playing in the yard and squeeze through the pool fence! Obviously I began screaming in horror (in hindsight my reaction was a bit ridiculous) because the fence was locked. I got in just in time to catch her mid-jump into the pool. After a few times of having to go get her, I decided I would see if she could swim (just in case she managed to squirm away from me again). She swam perfectly, and didn't mind it at all! I should have known, because these dogs can do anything it seems. It felt great because my parents (who are lab lovers) kept telling me how much of a suck she looks like and that she would never be a swimming dog. And their lab didn't even learn to swim until she was two years old!

Proud vizsla owner right here ;D


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah baby! ;D

Tell your parents I've had two V's that could outswim a lab. 
We used to use mine on coastal ducks, and uhh... (cough-cough) blind water retrieves that the labs hadn't been trained for. The little buggers can swim just fine.


----------



## minnere (Jul 8, 2010)

Maple, they are amazing animals. Our Pacer is four months old now but he has been swimming since 3 months. He will even dive down under the water to retrieve things. I flipped the first time he did it because I thought he was drowning but he was going under on purpose. On a side note, got to visit with an owner of 5 vizslas (all rescues) this weekend. That was amazing because they were all beautiful!! They did have an abnormally small 1 yr. old female that was only about 10 lbs. bigger than Pacer (who is at about 30 lbs and is 4 mths.). Crazy!!


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

That's awesome that she went in on her own, especially so young!

I can't wait for Mischa to start swimming.

And maybe someday deep-sea retrieving... lolol 8)


----------

